# My Granma's Incredible Ability!



## imp (Sep 15, 2015)

These are real eggs, painted by hand! This display of them is from an old newspaper article of 1986 which I found I had saved, just this evening. It brought back such memories! Before Easter each year, my Grandma brought out all her paraphernalia and proceeded to hand-paint the most beautiful designs in many colors on eggs which were uncooked. She blew the contents out through tiny pin-holes in the ends. She had learned the technique from her Mother, in Czechoslovakia. Evidently, the process was done in several other Slavic countries as well. Extremely tedious and painstaking, completion  of one egg often took 8 hours or more! The process involved coating the eggshell in molten wax, scraping the entire design for one color off the shell, removing all traces of wax in the part scraped, dipping in vinegar (I think), then dipping in the one color. Repeat same process for next color, then next, etc. 

Over the years, each of her children had been given some of the eggs, and alas, not a single one remains saved today! Do you know of anyone possessed of this talent, or perhaps have heard of it before?     imp


----------



## Cookie (Sep 15, 2015)

Imp, they are truly lovely, called Pysanky, a traditional Slavic (and Ukrainian) artform. My cousin creates and teaches classes to make lovely treasures. I have only one left that I have put away for safekeeping as they are extremely delicate.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Those are really fantastic, imp. I always wanted to do that, but never got around to it. I love detail and miniature work.
These are really beautiful. Thanks. I enjoyed them very much. Your grandmother's efforts continue to give pleasure.


----------

